
Huawei Surprises Millions of Users with Stunning Google Alternative - JamesG124
https://www.forbes.com/sites/zakdoffman/2020/04/26/huawei-surprises-millions-of-users-with-stunning-google-alternative/#37810e255b06
======
wideasleep1
Here Maps has nothing to do with Huawei..I don't see how a single nav app
'surprises millions of users' about Huawei's desire to be free from Google,
and further, while I like Here Maps, it is most certainly not 'stunning'.

------
uyuioi
How much did this article cost Huawei to have Forbes write. Nothing in this
map app is by huawei. Crapvertising in print form.

------
lgats
Been seeing increasing instances of a Huawei crawler user agent in my sites’
logs. Huawei Search coming soon?

~~~
nefitty
Maybe. This article is from Feb. 29, 2020. They identified a url that was
accessible via web but it looks to be down. I didn't dig deeper.

[https://www.xda-developers.com/huawei-search-mobile/](https://www.xda-
developers.com/huawei-search-mobile/)

------
panpanna
The situation is probably very different in US but in EU Huawei managed to get
most of the must to have apps (banks, government services) into their store.

I don't particularly like Huawei as a company but their hardware looks really
nice and if they can give Google some competition on software side everyone
will benefit.

------
deca6cda37d0
[http://archive.is/7BONT](http://archive.is/7BONT)

------
londons_explore
Does it have Street view?

Does it have business opening hours or the little indicator how busy a
business is right now live?

~~~
panpanna
Here was a Nokia product and back when they were in charge it was actually
significantly better than Google maps.

It did not have all the bells and whistles but what it did it did really good.
It was simply a well-thought product unlike Googles throw-in-everything-and-
see-what-sticks Maps.

